# Reptilink question



## Guman (Feb 4, 2018)

How much meat do you get with one pack of reptilinks? Would one pack be around 25lbs of meat? What is the best size for 1.5 year old?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Feb 8, 2018)

not sure but my klinc is only 6 months and he is 2' 5" and i just ordered 8-12g of links which is a total of 40 links. im supposed to get the links today so If it is there when I get home ill post a number. but I think the guys at repti links could tell you straight up


----------



## Guman (Feb 8, 2018)

He did you multiply the 8x12x40 to get total grams. So, my understanding is around 8.5 lbs? Which is more expansive then Hare Today. So, I may go that route. However, please let me know what you think of the product. 

My guy is about the same size as yours. Do you feed fuzzys? If so, how many do you give at once? Today mine got two. Then I placed some collared greens, raspberries, and about a table spoon of grain free dog food all mixed together. The mice had Ca+ and cod liver oil on them. He is not interested in green mixture.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Feb 23, 2018)

Klinc usually takes two medium adult mice. but I only give him one. also he absolutely loves the links. my god he wolfs them down. I got the mega blend so he gets every kind of food in there. fruits veggies and meat. he loves the quail eggs as well.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Feb 23, 2018)

Guman said:


> He did you multiply the 8x12x40 to get total grams. So, my understanding is around 8.5 lbs? Which is more expansive then Hare Today. So, I may go that route. However, please let me know what you think of the product.
> 
> My guy is about the same size as yours. Do you feed fuzzys? If so, how many do you give at once? Today mine got two. Then I placed some collared greens, raspberries, and about a table spoon of grain free dog food all mixed together. The mice had Ca+ and cod liver oil on them. He is not interested in green mixture.


I think your math is off. At most it's 12x40x0.0022 which comes to somewhere around 1 pound of food. Hare-Today pound for pound is the cheapest online source I've seen. If the links were worth the cost is feed it to my tegu but otherwise it's not worth it.


----------



## Guman (Feb 23, 2018)

I did end up going with Hare-today. One reason is price the other is the frozen veggies. Do not know about the tegu, but if you feed iguanas too many frozen veggies you have to give additional supplements because freezing destroys the nutrients. Off the top of my head I cant remember what you need to add. ? B vitamins??


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Feb 23, 2018)

I never tried feeding frozen veggies because my only veggie eaters are the beardies and the tegu. I can't stand the yuckyness of thawed veggies. That's also the reason I won't get a Cuban rock iguana even though I really want one, the vegetables don't last long enough.

One great thing about the hare today meat is that I can throw in quail eggs, fruits, vegetables and anything else he won't eat regularly and he'll take it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guman (Feb 23, 2018)

I have found a big key to keeping greens fresh longer is they must be dried and kept in tbe veggie keeper in frig. I keep my iguanas greens easily for two weeks. If she does not eat them fast enough.


----------



## dpjm (Feb 24, 2018)

> Do not know about the tegu, but if you feed iguanas too many frozen veggies you have to give additional supplements because freezing destroys the nutrients. Off the top of my head I cant remember what you need to add. ? B vitamins??



Actually, frozen veggies will usually retain more nutrients than fresh ones kept in the fridge. Unless they are bought locally, most veggies are picked way before they are ripe so they can finish their ripening during the long transport. This limits the nutritional content right off the bat. In addition, they lose their nutrients fairly quickly after being picked, even in cold storage. Frozen vegetables are picked at the peak of ripeness but are usually blanched and so some water soluble and/or heat sensitive vitamins may be lost but usually not much. The blanching is completely necessary, no way around that. But after the quick blanching, they are quickly frozen and then are very stable, nutrition-wise. Many consider frozen vegetables to be more generally more nutritious than store bought. The most nutritious option would be freshly picked and consumed immediately.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Feb 24, 2018)

As usual excellent post dpjm. Thanks for the information. We're very lucky to have you on the forum.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guman (Feb 24, 2018)

Dpjm however the freezing destroys the thiamine in the vegtables and nutrients to be lost because of oxidation.) Foods that are best frozen are those with high amounts of fat-soluble nutrients, like vitamin A, cartenoids, and vitamin E, because they’re more stable during food processing and storage (like blanching and freezing). However, be careful with the prep: Studies suggest thawing frozen veggies before cooking can actually speed up vitamin C losses in frozen peas, spinach, okra, and green beans .

So, if you feed frozen vegetables iguana owners recommend supplementing thiamin bc it is lost in your freezer.


----------

